

What does the HN community use for bookmarking sites? - jljtech

I am trying to find the most seamless bookmarking tool for my daily digestion of all things internet. What does the HN community recommend to save&#x2F;search bookmarks. I use to use del.ic.ious. Right now im using evernote and it is a bit cumbersome.<p>Any suggestions?
======
SanjayUttam
Diigo...wish the search was a bit better but I suppose if I was better about
tagging that would be less of a pain. Would love to know if someone has a tool
they use with powerful search capability and ingestion of content (diigo does
this, but for a fee)

Edit: Just looked at [http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/) \- looks
great.

~~~
jljtech
Thanks.

------
iand
[http://pinboard.in/](http://pinboard.in/) without hesitation

~~~
jljtech
Thanks, i'll take a look

